# 2005 Keystone Outback 25Rs-S Travel Trailer



## hath27 (Feb 15, 2007)

We are selling our 2005 Keystone Outback 25RS-S travel trailer. Great floor plan with slide out queen bed in rear, roomy dinette, Jackknife sofa that converts to double bed, and two bunk beds. Capable of sleeping 8!! Lightweight trailer, 1/2 ton or SUV towable at only 4895lbs. 2 slide outs make trailer very spacious!!

Options we have added include a Reese Strait-Line Weight Distribution Hitch, 19" LCD TV with DVD player, dual batteries, Maxx-Air vent covers and more. Trailer has every option you could get in 2005 including oven, Microwave, outdoor camp kitchen, awning, outdoor shower. The NADA value is well over $13,000.

Trailer is meticulously maintained; tires and dual batteries are less than three years old. Camper has only been used 6 times in the last two years.

As an added bonus: I am including all the bedding, cookware, wheel chocks and a leveling kit. Everything that you will need to go camping including a picnic table cover and a portable trash can!

Interior Features: 
- Power Roof vent in bath with Maxx-Air cover
- One-piece molded acrylic lavatory sink and mini-tub shower w/ surround
- Skylight over tub
- Flush toilet
- Laundry hamper
- Bedroom Deluxe innerspring mattress
- LCD TV and DVD player w/ 12v inverter
- Residential bedspread and upholstered headboard
- Tinted safety glass jalousie windows for maximum ventilation
- TV Antenna/Cable
- Microwave
- AM/FM/CD Stereo w/ upgraded speakers
- 13,500 BTU Ducted A/C with Remote
- 30,000 BTU furnace w/ Remote
- 6-Gal. gas/elec. DSI water heater
- Oval Mirror
- Wallpaper border
- Cloth Shower Curtain

Exterior Features:
- 30lb. LP bottles (2X)
- A&E Awning
- Outside camp kitchen
- Outside shower
- Dual 12-volt batteries
- Extra large storage area (even fits bikes!) by folding up lower bunk
- Exterior 120-volt receptacle
- Heated enclosed underbelly, tanks and valves - camp in the snow!
- LP/battery cover
- Chrome Bumper cover
- Security lights

Kitchen: 
- 60/40 deep molded acrylic sink with 3" drains
- Pullout pantry drawers
- Two-door 6 cu. ft. Refrigerator
- 3 burner porcelain stovetop with oven
- Flush-fit sink cover/cutting board

Living Area:
- Linoleum floor that looks like plank cherry flooring
- White Thermofoil residential raised-panel doors with concealed hinges throughout
- Wood side drawers with steel guides
- Water, soil, and stain resistant fabrics, including leatherette seating on couch and dinette
- Molded acrylic galley counter and dinette
- Bunk beds with own TV area!
- Aluminum framed dinette seats
- Large overhead cabinets

Link to Floorplan and Specifications: 
http://www.keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=25RS-S&year=2005

Link to trailer brochure:
http://classic-web.archive.org/web/20050514183022/keystone-goshen.com/pdf/Outback.pdf

$12,200 or best offer
Also have portable generator(quiet!) for sale for an additional $100
Trailer located just east of Colorado Springs, Colorado
Email for more info including pictures.


----------



## Colorado Laura (May 9, 2011)

hath27 said:


> We are selling our 2005 Keystone Outback 25RS-S travel trailer. Great floor plan with slide out queen bed in rear, roomy dinette, Jackknife sofa that converts to double bed, and two bunk beds. Capable of sleeping 8!! Lightweight trailer, 1/2 ton or SUV towable at only 4895lbs. 2 slide outs make trailer very spacious!!
> 
> Options we have added include a Reese Strait-Line Weight Distribution Hitch, 19" LCD TV with DVD player, dual batteries, Maxx-Air vent covers and more. Trailer has every option you could get in 2005 including oven, Microwave, outdoor camp kitchen, awning, outdoor shower. The NADA value is well over $13,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Colorado Laura said:


> We are selling our 2005 Keystone Outback 25RS-S travel trailer. Great floor plan with slide out queen bed in rear, roomy dinette, Jackknife sofa that converts to double bed, and two bunk beds. Capable of sleeping 8!! Lightweight trailer, 1/2 ton or SUV towable at only 4895lbs. 2 slide outs make trailer very spacious!!
> 
> Options we have added include a Reese Strait-Line Weight Distribution Hitch, 19&#148; LCD TV with DVD player, dual batteries, Maxx-Air vent covers and more. Trailer has every option you could get in 2005 including oven, Microwave, outdoor camp kitchen, awning, outdoor shower. The NADA value is well over $13,000.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

"Lightweight trailer, 1/2 ton or SUV towable at only 4895lbs"
No offense, but that weight is listed "dry" which means no full propane tanks, awning, water (40 gal = 320#'s) and all the stuff that goes with it. Much closer to 6000lbs, I have the same model and year. I upgraded from a 2006 E-250 3/4 ton cargo van with the 5.4L (that had trouble uphill) to a 2011 F-250 with the 6.2L. This trailer is NOT half ton stop-able. Sure, you'll pull it ok IF you never have an emergency. Please be careful who you let pull out of your driveway with it, unless you want to read about them crashing their SUV while taking it home. 3/4 ton minimum recommended.








crunchman


----------

